# Scorpion V



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally finished her! Now by far my personal favourite. Sounds crisp and bright...also is very light. korina body and neck. Ebony fingerboard with mop diamond inlays. Dunlop 6150 frets. Grover tuners. Gibson classic 57 and 57 plus pickups(hesitated about putting these in...absolutely no regrets!). Tone pros bridge and tail piece. Amber finish.







[/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*few more pics*

[URL=http://s664.photobucket.com/albums/vv3/Flyingvee_photos/?action=view&current=IMG_0156-1.jpg][/URL]


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice. Congratulations.

N


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow!!! Beautiful!!! 

Can you post a pic of the whole finished guitar?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very nice . well done i like the inlays as well


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*Here's full view*








[/IMG]


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice!kksjur

AJC


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

man that is sweet, I love the look of a bound V. Gibson did a series a while back, V's set up like a LP Custom, with the split diamond headstock inlay, block logos, bound body, etc. Every time I see one I want to reach for my wallet.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

